# Keep the AM radio,go MP3



## louis Andrew (May 18, 2006)

Here is an alternative to ripping out the AM radio. I have one of these systems installed in my Skylark and it sound great. I am using 1 sub and 2 3-way speakers . I did not cut any holes and the AM radio still works! I did use a different set of kickpanels for the speakers (the originals are stored away) The MP3 unit is so small that I can put it my pocket at car shows, and I can also transfer the MP3 unit to my GTO very easily. The back seat cross brace has original holes that can be used to mount the sub box. The back of the sub box also makes a good base to mount the amp, so no holes are needed. I can also plug in my iPod, but I prefer the MP3 player that comes with it because of its size (its as small as a pack of gum).
If you hang out at the Huntington Beach Donut shop on Saturdays, look for a 64 Skylark. I can show you the system.

http://cgi.ebay.com/AM-FM-Stereo-Ra...ound_W0QQitemZ9727657998QQcategoryZ4950QQssPa geNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## skinner (May 18, 2006)

Wow...pretty cool idea. Thats seems much better than the Custom Autosound stuff. I like the idea of keeping the original AM Radio. Seems reasonable MSRP too....I'll definitely keep my eye on this one. I'm wondering if I can hookup my iTunes cell phone   That would be pretty sweet. I know you said you have one in your car. How much did you pay and how is the sound quality, reliability, etc?

Thanks,
skinner


----------



## louis Andrew (May 18, 2006)

:agree 
The autosound system is overpriced for what you get, and with today's technology, it is already obsolete. I can put more songs on a mp3 player than a 10 disc changer, and since there are no moving parts, it will never skip. Also the MP3 is smaller than the remote of those hidden systems. I won’t even mention the tacky display they want you to put under the dash.
I have used my iPod and it worked, I image your iTunes cell would also work.
I paid about $425, for it when they first came out, which was still cheaper than Autosound. I think they run about $389 now. 
I have had this system in my car for over a year with no problems. 
The only regret I have is the loose chrome on my car. I did not realize how loose it was until base from the system kicked in. 
I have a 65 GTO, and for those that know the radio bezel has rounded corners. Anything other than original looks out of place in the dash. The MP3 is only noticeable when I take it out from under the seat and place it on the console. I won’t drill any holes to mount it, but that is my preference.


----------

